# Epiitalis - joint supplement



## Wheels (12 December 2016)

Has anybody tried this yet?

Have you noticed any significant difference?

https://4cytevet.co.uk/pages/about-epiitalis-forte

The website is lacking a little in detail but I've asked the UK rep for some of the findings of the research


----------



## skint1 (12 December 2016)

I've never heard of it, it looks interesting though.  

 I had to have my Tb pts in October because his arthritis had advanced beyond management and my big lad has arthritic hocks and other joints and I am desperate to keep him happy and comfortable in his life. I like to keep an open mind, but in my time I've spent a lot on supplements all of which made great claims, so it's an open mind with some caveats. 

I feel this is a pretty tall claim-  "Proliferate chondrocyte cells - actively 'tipping the balance' back in favour of the production of healthy cartilage instead of degeneration"  If this really supplement does what they say I'd be right in the queue behind you to buy it!


----------



## Wheels (12 December 2016)

It would be great if it does everything they say it 'may' do wouldn't it?

Might have to be one of those things to just try and see.  Some of the comments on the Facebook page says they noticed a difference in two weeks so I'll wait until I get the research findings through and then I might give it a go for a month and see if it makes a difference to my horse.

I asked the rep about other studies and findings that glucosamine, MSM and condroitin can help arthritis and she said that this product does not contain any of those things and the epiitalis is superior.  Of course the rep would say that, I am wondering if the research included any comparisons to other products and how the conclusion was made that epiitalis is superior


----------



## PorkChop (12 December 2016)

I am on my second tube of this, I certainly think it has made a difference to my mare, and I will be continuing with it.

She is thirteen and I usually have her on Boswellia but thought she needed a bit more help, though she is sound and competing so not that bad.


----------



## PorkChop (12 December 2016)

Also meant to say, they are a nice company to deal with and get it out to you quickly


----------



## KautoStar1 (15 October 2017)

I know this is an old thread now but just thought I'd resurrect it and see if anyone has any feedback on this supplement


----------



## hopscotch bandit (16 October 2017)

friends horse has it. He is about 15 or 16 and has spavin.  He is also having steroid injections, in fact he is due next week I think she said. The night before last I watched her horse take a syringe of it.She called him to his stable door and she just squirted it in his mouth, she says he likes it and he certainly appeared to. I told my horse who was watchingit was wormer he was having but I don't think she was convinced lol. It is very palatable due to the apple juice in it. She says its made some difference, but obviously its only as a support to joint medication.


----------



## ellie_e (17 October 2017)

Yes use it on my 6yr old, really easy to administer and a great product


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (17 October 2017)

Not noticed a difference in a few horses it was used on.


----------



## Escada2004 (31 October 2017)

im interested in findings on this as contemplating trying my mare on it who has had a couple of injuries. Horses with no known issues aren't really going to show any difference as it would be for prevention, so would be good to hear from people who have had horses with 'issues' on it. I watched their live FB broadcast on sunday and it was very interesting.


----------

